# I didn't realise how loud foxes are!!



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

We live about 50 yards from a large wood, and over the past week, I have never been kept awake so much in my life!!
They have been coming down and screaming right next to our house! It sounds like someone is being murdered!!!
It must be the same 2 that are coming down every night. There is a young one and what im guessing is 'mum'. 
The mum wonders off to the bottom of the hill into someone else's garden and the baby stays at the top screaming its head off!
The other night was something a little different.. They stood in the same places... having what sounded like a screaming match! It went on for about 15 minutes! 
I'm normally a really heavy sleeper, but the first night it happened, i thought someone was in the house and was screaming at us to get up or something... Still haven't gotten used to it, and tonight while i was browsing around on here, they start again.... scared the :censor: out of me... I got up to have a look, but couldn't really see much apart from babies ears twitching..
So yeah, I didn't realise how loud they were :bash:
Needed to rant... sorrrrrrrrryyyyyy :lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

There was one literally outside my house about 3 weeks ago screaming it's head off, I didn't get any sleep :lol2:.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

We have hundreds near the seafront in cleethorpes. During the mating season they make a hellish racket. But at the same time, I do love foxes, beautiful creatures.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the first time i heard a fox it :censor: me up :bash: !


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They sounds bit like raptors when they bark, lol

**** me up first time i heard one, but they're very common here, they walk up and down the road out front and the alley out back barking and calling.


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

My parents have a mummy fox that always brings her babies into the garden, she has 2 very noisy ones this year!


----------

